# Wild camping at Torre del Mar



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

This afternoon the police have been moving on wild campers from the sea front car park, in half an hour they went though the car park moving off most of the vans.

We could see them taking picture of the vans that did not move, we think the owners could have been out to the town for sunday dinner.

They have been talking of doing it for awhile. 

Andy :roll: :roll: 8O


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

hello mum


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

where's tower by the sea ???


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Not before time. They are/were an eyesore. And a campsite less than 100 yds away.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

eddied said:


> And a campsite less than 100 yds away.
> saluti,
> eddied


Not one but two but my guess is they would both be full???

peedee


----------



## cabra (May 11, 2005)

*wild camping torre del mar*

I agree they are an eye-sore. If both sites are full they should move on.
Glad the police are involved. It was like that when we were there recently.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

WHERE ??????


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

loddy said:


> WHERE ??????


Not that difficult to find Loddy!

There's a damn great arrow in the sea, pointing right at it! :lol: :lol: :lol:

.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

thank you 

Loddy


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Both campsites have spaces , camping torre del mar has never been full while we have been here.

Andy


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> loddy said:
> 
> 
> > WHERE ??????
> ...


One more post for 20,000 Zeb.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

inkey-2008 said:


> Both campsites have spaces , camping torre del mar has never been full while we have been here.
> 
> Andy


What's the site like? Are there pitches that get sun? Thinking of going there in the Spring as its close to the town. I gather there is TV linked to the pitch. Is that correct?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

sysinfo said:


> One more post for 20,000 Zeb.


Half of them in the Mods forum though Bob, so they don't really count!

Still - I should get out more. Where's the dog's lead??? :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

gelathae said:


> What's the site like? Are there pitches that get sun? Thinking of going there in the Spring as its close to the town. I gather there is TV linked to the pitch. Is that correct?


Review of the site can be found >here< I don't recall there being TV on the pitches most of which are shaded. There is another site 200/300 yards further south of this one, Camping Laguna I think. Not stayed there but it looked pretty similar.
TV reception is not good with most sat dishes.

peedee


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

It is Camping Laguna.

Web sites of both

http://www.campingtorredelmar.com/inicio.php

http://www.lagunaplaya.com/en/

peedee


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks. I was interested in the TV so that I would be able to see the occasional Euro football match. With a 65cms dish I realise that TV is unlikely to be an option.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I used to go to a local bar to watch the F1 races. CKN, a MHF member, says he can get TV there on his Katarina dish but I never could with my 85cm dish on a tripod.

peedee


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

The only good tv I can get on my 80cm dish on the roof is Sky news. With a 1.2 dish you can get the whole lot. 

The site is better now as they have cut back allot of trees and if you ask they will come and trim back branches for you. 
You still need find a pitch with a got shot of the satellite though. 

The Lagoon sit has a lot more tree cover so less chance of getting a good signal. 

You can hook up to the Spanish tv that is available though out the site on torre del mar camping. 

Allot of people share there dish. And as pointed out there are a few bar run by expiates that have all the football on if you like that sort of thing. 

Andy


----------

